# Rheem



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Took our first delivery of Rheem electric and gas HWT's. 

One lone Bradford White hiding in the background. That Icon valve makes me nervous.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

speaking of Rheem, You can get the replacements vials from the factory now. So if the unit trips, You can call Rheem and get a replacement vial. They won't let you stock one though. you have to call in the serial number and customer's address to get they to ship one to the customer.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*done the same here too*

We have about the same thing going in our
office right now...Used the last Brad White I had in stock today, finally got rid of the last of them and now we got the Lochinvars and Rheems...

We did put 2 bradfords in today without incident...
but they still make me cringe and cross my fingers when I light it up....:blink:


----------

